# Please post resorts owned !!!



## caribbean (Jun 6, 2005)

*Please post Resorts Owned and Location !!!*

Please be sure to go to the User Profile area and enter the resorts you own and the location of where you live ( at least the state ) in your profile. I just found out that you can search the members list by resort name OR location. There have been so many times I wished I could locate a Tugger that owned at a particular resort to ask a question.  Now we can.     Or this will be a great help in contacting local members to have a local meeting. But it will only work if we enter the information. You know, garbage in garbage out.

This can be really helpful. Super search capability.

Thanks,


----------



## Tom52 (Jun 6, 2005)

Thanks for the suggestion I just added mine!


----------



## heather (Jun 6, 2005)

*Done!!!*

  I never had a reason to indicate resorts at which I owned, until you brought this search feature to my attention. What a great feature!

heather


----------



## cindi (Jun 6, 2005)

*Good point*

That is a great point. I wasn't going to list my owned timeshares until I read this. I will go back and do it. 

Cindi


----------



## RayH (Jun 7, 2005)

*Need help with the Members List*

I found the Members List, but how do I search according to resorts owned? It would be nice to contact owners from my home resort.

Thanks,

Ray


----------



## Makai Guy (Jun 7, 2005)

RayH said:
			
		

> I found the Members List, but how do I search according to resorts owned? It would be nice to contact owners from my home resort.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Ray



Members List > Members Search (NOT regular search) > Advanced Search

You have to have javascript enabled in your browser for the dropdown search menu to give you the advanced option.


----------



## RayH (Jun 7, 2005)

Thanks Doug, I found it.


----------



## caribbean (Jun 7, 2005)

I just realized it works for lacation as well as resorts owned. Even better!


----------

